# Safety cameras on VC satnav



## Cwd

Hi all first post so be gentle, I have just discovered that you can add safety cameras to the satnav via the special destinations POI via myaudi, not sure if this is new but played about with it and it seems to work. Basically i tried using the TOM TOM OV2 file format but this didn't seem to work so tried the Garmin based CSV file format and worked first time. Audi even provide the camera as the first default picture on the POI uploader.

Obviously it doesnt do warnings but at least the little picture is on the screen now


----------



## SpaceMunkey

I'm happy to say the same.

I have a subscription to http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/ so I used a set of speed and camera type specific files to create about 30 different POI lists, took a while and very repetitive but I get an icon that tells me what sort of camera it is and what the speed limit is. Very useful!!!

I'll take a pic of the VC when I remember.

I'll be happy to share the icons I doctored for the VC as they are free / public domain but you need a sub to http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/ to get the GPX file with all the latest camera locations.


----------



## Cwd

Yes used the same site, using the Garmin data it only took
5 entries for the full UK data base hopefully


----------



## jont122

Hello

I have a subscription to pocketgpsworld.com I use the TomTom files for the speed camera settings, although these are updated weekly, so should really update each week. Have noticed that they sometime turn themselves off and have to be re ticked in map settings?

Rergards


----------



## carrock

I don't have audi connect is this still possible to do?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Cwd said:


> Hi all first post so be gentle, I have just discovered that you can add safety cameras to the satnav via the special destinations POI via myaudi, not sure if this is new but played about with it and it seems to work. Basically i tried using the TOM TOM OV2 file format but this didn't seem to work so tried the Garmin based CSV file format and worked first time. Audi even provide the camera as the first default picture on the POI uploader.
> 
> Obviously it doesnt do warnings but at least the little picture is on the screen now


any chance of a 'how to' guide please? I cannot see personal POI or special destinations on mayday portal. Also cant seem to type personalpoi onto the end of the url - the urls seem to have altered in the format.


----------



## ZephyR2

Hi Cwd and welcome to the forum. 
Well reckon that had got to be most useful first post ever. 
Great tip and I'm sure many will be trying it out. Especially if you do a How To as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpaceMunkey

No Audi connect needed but you do need to use myaudi and have an SD Card.

Here is what it looks like http://pasteboard.co/2NQri1vH.jpg and http://pasteboard.co/2NQec9dD.jpg Can't seem to make the IMG show so you'll have to click the link to see it! You can see the speed limit by the Rev counter which is the one set by the nav and your location but the other little speed (and traffic light) icons are the locations of the cameras with what speed they are, the traffic light one is a red light camera. The blue edged one on the second image is a "mobile" camera and the others are all fixed gatsos, specs (avg speed) cameras have yellow outline.

There is a how to somewhere on the forum but I can't find it right now so I'll just paste in the bit of the guide I had copied locally and used myself, apologies for whoever's credit this was originally:

Speed Carmera POIs from pocketGPSWorld to work with MMI + Tech Pack (no Audi connect):

Download as 'Other - GPX' file from and pocketGPSWorld choose Consolidated By Type (The single file is too big for MyAudi) or by Type (5 files) and Speed (30+ files)

Goto MyAudi and select "My Vehicles" > Then your car > then "Services" > then "myAudi Special Destinations"

Upload them as 5 separate POI lists (I changed the icons too)

Select them all and then choose "download"

Double Click the resulting .jnlp file - don't just copy it to the SD card. This should run a java VM which does the rest.

Choose a temp folder on your hard drive

There should be 1 file called metainfo2.txt and a PersonalPOI folder

Copy it to the root of an SD card and insert SD card into car

Then just import under MMI Setup - System Update


----------



## Cwd

Its pretty much as SpaceMunkey has in his post, as long as you have the SD slots you can do this pretty easily.
Im going to try the GPX multiple files to get a better view the 5 CVX files are a bit simplistic, but they worked correctly and had the temporary average speed cameras on the forth road bridge replacement so are up to date.

Hardest part was finding a file system that worked 100%, I found the Tom Tom files worked for everything except the 30mile per hour gatso's even though they were the correct file format the POI uploader wouldnt accept them !

Obviously no warnings but I use these more when im going places i dont know, when your trying to find somewhere new its something else that makes life easier.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

anyone prepared to share the csv files or other formats?


----------



## SeacourtMike

SpaceMunkey said:


> No Audi connect needed but you do need to use myaudi and have an SD Card.
> 
> Here is what it looks like http://pasteboard.co/2NQri1vH.jpg and http://pasteboard.co/2NQec9dD.jpg Can't seem to make the IMG show so you'll have to click the link to see it! You can see the speed limit by the Rev counter which is the one set by the nav and your location but the other little speed (and traffic light) icons are the locations of the cameras with what speed they are, the traffic light one is a red light camera. The blue edged one on the second image is a "mobile" camera and the others are all fixed gatsos, specs (avg speed) cameras have yellow outline.
> 
> There is a how to somewhere on the forum but I can't find it right now so I'll just paste in the bit of the guide I had copied locally and used myself, apologies for whoever's credit this was originally:
> 
> Speed Carmera POIs from pocketGPSWorld to work with MMI + Tech Pack (no Audi connect):
> 
> Download as 'Other - GPX' file from and pocketGPSWorld choose Consolidated By Type (The single file is too big for MyAudi) or by Type (5 files) and Speed (30+ files)
> 
> Goto MyAudi and select "My Vehicles" > Then your car > then "Services" > then "myAudi Special Destinations"
> 
> Upload them as 5 separate POI lists (I changed the icons too)
> 
> Select them all and then choose "download"
> 
> Double Click the resulting .jnlp file - don't just copy it to the SD card. This should run a java VM which does the rest.
> 
> Choose a temp folder on your hard drive
> 
> There should be 1 file called metainfo2.txt and a PersonalPOI folder
> 
> Copy it to the root of an SD card and insert SD card into car
> 
> Then just import under MMI Setup - System Update


SpaceMunkey,

I did this a while back but since I did this I haven't been able to see the "myaudi special destinations" so just wanted to confirm that you can see this option in the myaudi website... I was in the dealers today moaning about this but they just said speak to audi customer services... very helpful..Not!

Seacourt


----------



## Cwd

Hi all as some of you requested a guide, please see attached PDF, note this is intended as a guide and i take no responsibility for any calamity you should encounter using it :roll: also the Database that was used is on a subscription basis and signing up to it means you are breaking the terms and agreements if you share the database content. [smiley=behead.gif]

All that said everything included utilizes Audi's Web and car functionality as it was intended so there shouldn't be a problem, once you know how to do this it takes about 10-15 minutes

enjoy


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

SeacourtMike said:


> SpaceMunkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Audi connect needed but you do need to use myaudi and have an SD Card.
> 
> Here is what it looks like http://pasteboard.co/2NQri1vH.jpg and http://pasteboard.co/2NQec9dD.jpg Can't seem to make the IMG show so you'll have to click the link to see it! You can see the speed limit by the Rev counter which is the one set by the nav and your location but the other little speed (and traffic light) icons are the locations of the cameras with what speed they are, the traffic light one is a red light camera. The blue edged one on the second image is a "mobile" camera and the others are all fixed gatsos, specs (avg speed) cameras have yellow outline.
> 
> There is a how to somewhere on the forum but I can't find it right now so I'll just paste in the bit of the guide I had copied locally and used myself, apologies for whoever's credit this was originally:
> 
> Speed Carmera POIs from pocketGPSWorld to work with MMI + Tech Pack (no Audi connect):
> 
> Download as 'Other - GPX' file from and pocketGPSWorld choose Consolidated By Type (The single file is too big for MyAudi) or by Type (5 files) and Speed (30+ files)
> 
> Goto MyAudi and select "My Vehicles" > Then your car > then "Services" > then "myAudi Special Destinations"
> 
> Upload them as 5 separate POI lists (I changed the icons too)
> 
> Select them all and then choose "download"
> 
> Double Click the resulting .jnlp file - don't just copy it to the SD card. This should run a java VM which does the rest.
> 
> Choose a temp folder on your hard drive
> 
> There should be 1 file called metainfo2.txt and a PersonalPOI folder
> 
> Copy it to the root of an SD card and insert SD card into car
> 
> Then just import under MMI Setup - System Update
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceMunkey,
> 
> I did this a while back but since I did this I haven't been able to see the "myaudi special destinations" so just wanted to confirm that you can see this option in the myaudi website... I was in the dealers today moaning about this but they just said speak to audi customer services... very helpful..Not!
> 
> Seacourt
Click to expand...

Its not there, go to another service like map update then edit the url and delete the last part and stick in personalpoi and it will take you there.


----------



## SeacourtMike

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> SeacourtMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceMunkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Audi connect needed but you do need to use myaudi and have an SD Card.
> 
> Here is what it looks like http://pasteboard.co/2NQri1vH.jpg and http://pasteboard.co/2NQec9dD.jpg Can't seem to make the IMG show so you'll have to click the link to see it! You can see the speed limit by the Rev counter which is the one set by the nav and your location but the other little speed (and traffic light) icons are the locations of the cameras with what speed they are, the traffic light one is a red light camera. The blue edged one on the second image is a "mobile" camera and the others are all fixed gatsos, specs (avg speed) cameras have yellow outline.
> 
> There is a how to somewhere on the forum but I can't find it right now so I'll just paste in the bit of the guide I had copied locally and used myself, apologies for whoever's credit this was originally:
> 
> Speed Carmera POIs from pocketGPSWorld to work with MMI + Tech Pack (no Audi connect):
> 
> Download as 'Other - GPX' file from and pocketGPSWorld choose Consolidated By Type (The single file is too big for MyAudi) or by Type (5 files) and Speed (30+ files)
> 
> Goto MyAudi and select "My Vehicles" > Then your car > then "Services" > then "myAudi Special Destinations"
> 
> Upload them as 5 separate POI lists (I changed the icons too)
> 
> Select them all and then choose "download"
> 
> Double Click the resulting .jnlp file - don't just copy it to the SD card. This should run a java VM which does the rest.
> 
> Choose a temp folder on your hard drive
> 
> There should be 1 file called metainfo2.txt and a PersonalPOI folder
> 
> Copy it to the root of an SD card and insert SD card into car
> 
> Then just import under MMI Setup - System Update
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceMunkey,
> 
> I did this a while back but since I did this I haven't been able to see the "myaudi special destinations" so just wanted to confirm that you can see this option in the myaudi website... I was in the dealers today moaning about this but they just said speak to audi customer services... very helpful..Not!
> 
> Seacourt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not there, go to another service like map update then edit the url and delete the last part and stick in personalpoi and it will take you there.
Click to expand...

AWESOME!!! Tried this and it works!! So at last a way to get back the myaudi special destinations.. Many Thanks!! 

SeacourtMike


----------



## RussB

I have chosen the traffic sign option, i assume i dont need to upload this?


----------



## Cwd

If its the one already on the poi uploader then there is no need to upload as it is a default sign Audi have provided, the only problem with it i felt was it didnt really jump out at you on the nav display.

I have attached some alternatives for anyone thats interested


----------



## SpaceMunkey

Very nice set of icons that! Me like the modern look of them a LOT!

I don't have the traffic sign recognition on mine at the moment but I have Lane Assist, I know it can be done via VAG COM but I'm not sure about mod-ing the car so have considered asking Audi if they can retrofit (i.e code) it.

For me, the thing with the non-camera speed signs in the VC is they are obv only as up to date as the maps update, whereas the speed camera database I use is updated on a weekly basis so I like having the speed on the camera.

Also, lots of cameras are placed just after speed limit transitions on the road so if you are in a 50 and see the camera icon coming up the limit might be 40 by the time you get there!


----------



## SpaceMunkey

Cwd said:


> If its the one already on the poi uploader then there is no need to upload as it is a default sign Audi have provided, the only problem with it i felt was it didnt really jump out at you on the nav display.


Any chance of a pic of these in use on your VC? I'd be interested to see how much they stand out and how much detail you can see.


----------



## moda

guys, this is nice but if you don't have alerts, how can decently not keep your eyes all the time on the screen? 
do you think it is possible to set up alerts?


----------



## SpaceMunkey

My OCD brain couldn't deal with the different border width / shape and shade of yellow on the icons so I built a hybrid one with the background of red lights.png and the camera from speed camera.png


----------



## Cwd

If you down load the guide i put up the last picture in the guide shows one i went looking for,not the best picture but by then i was loosing the will to live  the size they are on the VC I doubt the border would be noticable


----------



## Cwd

Doubt voice alerts will ever be possible on the nav as the Voice coding is locked down from what i have read else where.You would be moving from an open Audi POI facility into a totally new area of complexity and hacking the nav system along with your warranty. To be honest i use them when im going somewhere new and have no idea whether there are cameras or not, at that point i would be using the satnav for full guidance anyway, so its not like i drive along looking at the nav constantly every day, quick glance anything helps.


----------



## ZephyR2

SpaceMunkey said:


> http://pasteboard.co/2NQri1vH.jpg and http://pasteboard.co/2NQec9dD.jpg


Ah ha. My neck of the woods.


----------



## MarcF-TT

Just checking, is the choice between a picture of a speed camera or the actual speed of the camera?


----------



## SpaceMunkey

MarcF-TT said:


> Just checking, is the choice between a picture of a speed camera or the actual speed of the camera?


Yes, 5 files to download / upload means 1 icon per type

30+ files means icon per type/speed so you can see that it's a Gatso and the Speed limit when you reach it is 30mph


----------



## david.beeston

Cwd said:


> If its the one already on the poi uploader then there is no need to upload as it is a default sign Audi have provided, the only problem with it i felt was it didnt really jump out at you on the nav display.
> 
> I have attached some alternatives for anyone thats interested


lol, those are my icons. I did an updated set too which are more symbolic (and without the text). If anyone is interested give me a shout!


----------



## david.beeston

SpaceMunkey said:


> My OCD brain couldn't deal with the different border width / shape and shade of yellow on the icons so I built a hybrid one with the background of red lights.png and the camera from speed camera.png
> 
> View attachment 1


The one previously attached was someone elses. This one was the matching one... 









The original thread was here ....
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/sp ... st-2520445


----------



## Cwd

Hi David, they must be famous on the Web as im sure i found them somewhere else, wasn't trying to pass them of as mine, just sharing what i had found, they actually look great on the the VC display good work


----------



## david.beeston

Cwd said:


> Hi David, they must be famous on the Web as im sure i found them somewhere else, wasn't trying to pass them of as mine, just sharing what i had found, they actually look great on the the VC display good work


It's cool. Wasn't a criticism - more surprised to find my rather hastily put together ones appear on a different forum. The power of the internet I guess. They do look ok, although I personally use the newer set - just fit a bit better and no superfluous words meaning the icon is a bit clearer.


----------



## Matrix

does anyone think Audi will add speed cameras to their map updates at some point or should I stop being tight and just go for a third party subscription.


----------



## GrantTTS

Don't be so tight 

I use pocket GPS world very good database for not much money, I also use their icons and append them to the database.


----------



## rbalzan

I doubt they will. As far as I know speed camera info in a sat nav system is illegal in some EU countries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy

do you get an warning sound when you do all of this? i.e. when you are approaching a camera, like on tom-tom?


----------



## ZephyR2

Not got my Mk3 yet but as per the Mk2 I gather you can't get an audible warning via the MMI / VC. However I see that their apps for IOS and Android do give audible warnings. Possibly you could receive audible warnings on your phone to alert you to check on your VC for an impending camera.
You might even be able to channel the sounds through the car's system.


----------



## Matrix

GrantTTS said:


> Don't be so tight
> 
> I use pocket GPS world very good database for not much money, I also use their icons and append them to the database.


Took the plunge this evening, followed the instructions to the letter, just about to download the info in the car.
Later that day.....
So now I have loaded the special destinations to the car, I can see them listed but scrolling around the map at known camera locations they aren't visible. Is this correct, do I need to plan a route?


----------



## Jake70

Am I missing something or has the myAudi site been updated? because I can't find 'Special Destinations' anywhere on the site :?


----------



## noname

Matrix said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so tight
> 
> I use pocket GPS world very good database for not much money, I also use their icons and append them to the database.
> 
> 
> 
> Took the plunge this evening, followed the instructions to the letter, just about to download the info in the car.
> Later that day.....
> So now I have loaded the special destinations to the car, I can see them listed but scrolling around the map at known camera locations they aren't visible. Is this correct, do I need to plan a route?
Click to expand...

they're always visible even without a route


----------



## GrantTTS

Just looked on My Audi the function is still there

After logging in the left hand box that says Audi Connect, then select right hand tab 'audi connect services' then it should be displayed on the ribbon of connect functions.


----------



## Blackhole128

Matrix said:


> Took the plunge this evening, followed the instructions to the letter, just about to download the info in the car.
> Later that day.....
> So now I have loaded the special destinations to the car, I can see them listed but scrolling around the map at known camera locations they aren't visible. Is this correct, do I need to plan a route?


I had exactly the same thing happen. Everything loaded in correctly, but no camera icons visible. I put it on a back-burner for a while, but the other day, I spotted one on my map!

The only thing I can think of since I loaded the camera positions is that I've done an MMI reset (because of another matter). Might be worth a try?


----------



## GrantTTS

I Jake70 was meaning the MyAudi website.

I must admit I have also had one case of missing speed cameras but reappeared after power off and on again


----------



## Jake70

GrantTTS said:


> Just looked on My Audi the function is still there
> 
> After logging in the left hand box that says Audi Connect, then select right hand tab 'audi connect services' then it should be displayed on the ribbon of connect functions.


Thanks Grant. The only option I get on the ribbon of functions anything like 'Special Destinations' is "Destination Entry via myAudi". After selecting that all I get is an option to enter a location on a map. :?


----------



## GrantTTS

This is how MyAudi looks for me this afternoon, could it be that your connect services have not been set up properly? Perhaps by the dealer.


----------



## Jake70

GrantTTS said:


> This is how MyAudi looks for me this afternoon, could it be that your connect services have not been set up properly? Perhaps by the dealer.


I definitely don't have that. There's clearly something wrong with mine. Now I'm completely stumped


----------



## GrantTTS

I fear that you may be on the end of a phone line for a while to get it sorted


----------



## ZephyR2

Jake70 said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked on My Audi the function is still there
> 
> After logging in the left hand box that says Audi Connect, then select right hand tab 'audi connect services' then it should be displayed on the ribbon of connect functions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Grant. The only option I get on the ribbon of functions anything like 'Special Destinations' is "Destination Entry via myAudi". After selecting that all I get is an option to enter a location on a map. :?
Click to expand...

Same here. Got everything else but not "Special Destinations". Think it was there at one time.
TBH I've not tried to use it so I don't miss it yet but I'm sure there was a discussion about this in another thread.


----------



## Shug750S

rbalzan said:


> I doubt they will. As far as I know speed camera info in a sat nav system is illegal in some EU countries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, banned in France I think, but my Garmin doesn't show them as speed cameras over there, it pings up with something like 'safety alert, accident zone in 200 yds' or something similar, so not illegal


----------



## dorianwoolger

Hi all,

I see some people are having the same issue as me, i.e. no Special Destinations on the myAudi site. I spent many hours looking round for a solution to this and finally found someone that has written an external program to create the POI SD card automatically directly from the pockedgpsworld website.

I had posted my article on the TTOC forum but here it is.

To create SD Card
1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
2. Download a handy app from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi
3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition.
5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
8. Choose the SD card.
9. Follow on screen instructions.

To enable alerts
1. Go to the nav screen
2. Press the Right Options button
3. Scroll down a select "Navigation Settings"
4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.

Hope this helps someone.

Happy driving


----------



## ZephyR2

This sounds very useful. Thanks for the write up. 
When you say "..... choose which camera type you want notifications for." Does this mean there is a way of getting audible notifications about cameras etc ?


----------



## dorianwoolger

ZephyR2 said:


> This sounds very useful. Thanks for the write up.
> When you say "..... choose which camera type you want notifications for." Does this mean there is a way of getting audible notifications about cameras etc ?


Yes the 2nd set of instructions is for that. Gives you a Bing at about 200 yards


----------



## Cwd

So does the "Arrival Notifications only become available when you import the poi with the app as I have just had a look at my current camera poi and nav settings doesn't have this option


----------



## nig327

I looked on the Nav Settings and could not find it either. Further advice would be welcome.

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## dorianwoolger

Cwd said:


> So does the "Arrival Notifications only become available when you import the poi with the app as I have just had a look at my current camera poi and nav settings doesn't have this option


Thought you could set the alerts for any POI. will take a look when I get a mo.


----------



## garryts

Hi,

any update on this - I am thinking of taking the plunge and buying the cam software and installing on my TT   ?


----------



## moro anis

Top write up Dorian. Many thanks. I used to subscribe to that years ago when I had one of the first portable satnavs and found it very useful. If you can get the tones as you describe it's got to be worth a go.


----------



## dorianwoolger

Here are some images following the instructions for activating the alerts above.



























You can also see the start of the other POI's on the above image. So you can set alerts for any POI.










Hope this helps. 
If anyone would like further pictures of any menus etc. please let me know.


----------



## GrantTTS

Doesn't show on my car under navigation settings, have you had any recent updates?


----------



## dorianwoolger

GrantTTS said:


> Doesn't show on my car under navigation settings, have you had any recent updates?


Only had the car about 4 weeks so no updates since I've had it. Will get the version numbers for you when I'm back home.


----------



## nig327

This is definitely updated software. For me to load POI I have to go via the menu button into MMI system update and this detects and loads the POI into the nav system. It looks like they have added an option into special destinations to load the POIs there and hence added addition functions to the nav settings. I would also like to understand the software version as clearly come my service I want to ensure it is applied.

thanks


----------



## nig327

dorianwoolger just out of curiosity do you keep getting traffic announcements ? even if you uncheck them i.e. the tick box resets itself ?


----------



## winrya

November 2015 car here and that option is missing on mine too. Interesting to see what other updates they've made. I read somewhere there is a pretty big update out there when cars are going in for first services


----------



## stumardy

I have a MY 16 plate TT and I cannot find this menus either. I have the nav settings but nothing in regards to POI arrival option like the above post. Can anyone figure this out? I did update my map about a month ago and I have the speed cameras working like in the start of this post but would really like the arrival warming sound.

Is the anything else we need to do in order to get this menu?


----------



## nig327

Mines a March 16 model. I wonder if this is a MY17 build update ?


----------



## Jake70

Not sure if it helps but mine is a MY2017 and I do have this option


----------



## GrantTTS

Mine is 2016 (Feb/mar) I have safety cameras working but my software does not have the option will look at the version later


----------



## dorianwoolger

Here are my version numbers.


----------



## ZephyR2

Jake70 said:


> Not sure if it helps but mine is a MY2017 and I do have this option


Mine is a MY17 and I've checked today and I do not have this option even with MMI tethered to my phone. There again I don't have any myAudi special destinations loaded so that's possibly why. 
The option to Delete special destinations is also greyed out and I don't have myAudi special destinations available to select on the myAudi site.


----------



## nig327

From memory my software version is 380 so it looks like it is a feature added with the latest MY17 build.

I would be interested to know if the traffic announcements can be permanently untick with this build as that would be a very good excuse for a trip to the dealers :wink:


----------



## dorianwoolger

nig327 said:


> From memory my software version is 380 so it looks like it is a feature added with the latest MY17 build.
> 
> I would be interested to know if the traffic announcements can be permanently untick with this build as that would be a very good excuse for a trip to the dealers :wink:


Are you referring to traffic announcements on the radio? If so, I have turned this on and off on various trips and it stays where I set it.


----------



## Jake70

ZephyR2 said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it helps but mine is a MY2017 and I do have this option
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a MY17 and I've checked today and I do not have this option even with MMI tethered to my phone. There again I don't have any myAudi special destinations loaded so that's possibly why.
> The option to Delete special destinations is also greyed out and I don't have myAudi special destinations available to select on the myAudi site.
Click to expand...

Weird. How come I have it and you don't Zephy?? We've both got MY17 cars! I don't have myAudi special destinations on the myAudi site though :?


----------



## GrantTTS

Mine is 380 as well, I have the traffic issue too


----------



## ZephyR2

Jake70 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it helps but mine is a MY2017 and I do have this option
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a MY17 and I've checked today and I do not have this option even with MMI tethered to my phone. There again I don't have any myAudi special destinations loaded so that's possibly why.
> The option to Delete special destinations is also greyed out and I don't have myAudi special destinations available to select on the myAudi site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. How come I have it and you don't Zephy?? We've both got MY17 cars! I don't have myAudi special destinations on the myAudi site though :?
Click to expand...

I have got a menu that allows me to Upload Audi Special Destinations from an SD card but until I can upload some I can't tell whether I will get the other options. I can get notifications about the built in POIs along with a tone if I want.

So what format do the POI files need to be in to be recognised by the car? Some info I read said .cvs and .kml files can be read but I think that was for uploading to the myAudi web site first.


----------



## Omychron

Anyone with the "older" 380 version who got it updated at servicing?
At the rate I'm driving, I'll have to bring car in for servicing somewhere early next year, would be nice if they could update the VC software.
POI's work fine for me, but no warnings...


----------



## andyk17

Hi,

I am a Mk2 owner so just browsing out of interest. These types of post always make me smile, admittedly I have current camera locations on my phone and stand alone sat nav.

A few years ago I mentioned to a colleague (a police officer) that I needed to update the camera database, his response was that 'if you stick to the speed limit it doesn't matter where they are'. So why not just stick to the speed limit it's usually there for a reason.

Just my opinion (not saying I never speed, but generally stick close to the limit and if I see camera warning signs slow down especially if I am somewhere new where I don't know camera locations) much less hassle than trying to upload camera data.

:roll:

Andy


----------



## 4433allanr

It's an offence in France to have a device fitted that is capable of telling you where the safety cameras are apparently. So I was told yesterday.


----------



## migzy

hey peeps

i've been browsing this place this thread and was wondering if anyones used this website

https://poi.gps-data-team.com/united_kingdom/safety/

ta

migzy


----------



## deeve

andyk17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Mk2 owner so just browsing out of interest. These types of post always make me smile, admittedly I have current camera locations on my phone and stand alone sat nav.
> 
> A few years ago I mentioned to a colleague (a police officer) that I needed to update the camera database, his response was that 'if you stick to the speed limit it doesn't matter where they are'. So why not just stick to the speed limit it's usually there for a reason.
> 
> Just my opinion (not saying I never speed, but generally stick close to the limit and if I see camera warning signs slow down especially if I am somewhere new where I don't know camera locations) much less hassle than trying to upload camera data.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Andy


Undeniable logic, however sometimes, just sometimes ..........

Anyone else notice that the Traffic sign recognition at the Hindhead tunnel indicates 70 yet the limit is 60


----------



## jryoung

The Hindhead tunnel limit is variable I beloeve


----------



## Swiffyc

First of all, like to say hello, as just joined forum. Had mark 2 TT updated to Mk 3 last year, both 2L TFSI Sport and think it's great car. Been reading this thread which is very helpful I have to say. I seem to have issue though. In the my special destinations on Audi connect I can see all the camera locations (e.g. 4400 Gatso), can download fine, but when go into car to update, it seems to work fine, all the camera types are there, but I can only seem to see specs on the map. Any ideas? All the poi ticked so should be able to see. I tried gpx, ov2 and now csv. Always same issue.

Secondly and I know this not relevant to this topic in Audi connect on laptop or in app, should I be able to see the services e.g. See if car locked, how many miles done, when next service is etc..


----------



## Matrix

Swiffyc said:


> First of all, like to say hello, as just joined forum. Had mark 2 TT updated to Mk 3 last year, both 2L TFSI Sport and think it's great car. Been reading this thread which is very helpful I have to say. I seem to have issue though. In the my special destinations on Audi connect I can see all the camera locations (e.g. 4400 Gatso), can download fine, but when go into car to update, it seems to work fine, all the camera types are there, but I can only seem to see specs on the map. Any ideas? All the poi ticked so should be able to see. I tried gpx, ov2 and now csv. Always same issue.
> 
> Secondly and I know this not relevant to this topic in Audi connect on laptop or in app, should I be able to see the services e.g. See if car locked, how many miles done, when next service is etc..


I see them all using the gpx file option. I haven't seen anything regarding door locking, servicing etc using the app.
Out of interest I noticed there is a 2017 map update available today for anyone that has the map service.

I could do with some advice as to why the digital speed cameras on motorway gantries are not being picked up?


----------



## migzy

I can't see where to enter POI's on my audi, i go to map update but special destinations not available

The option isn't available










Migzy


----------



## ZephyR2

migzy said:


> I can't see where to enter POI's on my audi, i go to map update but special destinations not available
> 
> The option isn't available
> 
> 
> 
> Migzy


No it isn't, despite being sold as such. It was available a year or so ago but seems to have disappeared for most if not all owners. Go back thru this thread and you'll find details of how you can upload POIs to your car using a program that another user has compiled without using my special destinations.


----------



## migzy

fantastic downloaded the program, looks nice and easy

thanks

Migzy


----------



## brittan

migzy said:


> I can't see where to enter POI's on my audi, i go to map update but special destinations not available
> 
> The option isn't available
> 
> 
> 
> Migzy


I haven't done it yet but the process seems to be:

Login
Audi Connect
myAudi Special destinations
Add Personal POI - then choose the file you've already created in one of the allowed formats and upload it.
The file is then converted to whatever format VC uses and then you download to a SD card and transfer to your car.


----------



## Swiffyc

migzy said:


> I can't see where to enter POI's on my audi, i go to map update but special destinations not available
> 
> The option isn't available
> 
> 
> 
> Migzy


In my Audi connect there is a My Special Destinations which is where you upload them. I got all them, but seems to go missing from that point once the Audi uploader gets involved. Apart from specs and mobile, the rest e.g. Gatso don't show up in the VC. The POI and image show up however. All very odd


----------



## ZephyR2

It seems that my Audi Special Destinations is only available for some owners. I don't get it on my myAudi login.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## brittan

How odd and frustrating. I don't suppose Audi CS would be much help in sorting it out.


----------



## Toshiba

I've uploaded mobile, red light and fixed cameras - painless and easy enough..


----------



## Swiffyc

Matrix said:


> Swiffyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, like to say hello, as just joined forum. Had mark 2 TT updated to Mk 3 last year, both 2L TFSI Sport and think it's great car. Been reading this thread which is very helpful I have to say. I seem to have issue though. In the my special destinations on Audi connect I can see all the camera locations (e.g. 4400 Gatso), can download fine, but when go into car to update, it seems to work fine, all the camera types are there, but I can only seem to see specs on the map. Any ideas? All the poi ticked so should be able to see. I tried gpx, ov2 and now csv. Always same issue.
> 
> Secondly and I know this not relevant to this topic in Audi connect on laptop or in app, should I be able to see the services e.g. See if car locked, how many miles done, when next service is etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I see them all using the gpx file option. I haven't seen anything regarding door locking, servicing etc using the app.
> Out of interest I noticed there is a 2017 map update available today for anyone that has the map service.
> 
> I could do with some advice as to why the digital speed cameras on motorway gantries are not being picked up?
Click to expand...

Reading back through the thread Matrix notice you had exactly same issue as me to start with,(23 June, page 3) ie you couldn't see the camera icons on map, despite all being in your special,destinations. How did you sort that?


----------



## migzy

dorianwoolger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see some people are having the same issue as me, i.e. no Special Destinations on the myAudi site. I spent many hours looking round for a solution to this and finally found someone that has written an external program to create the POI SD card automatically directly from the pockedgpsworld website.
> 
> I had posted my article on the TTOC forum but here it is.
> 
> To create SD Card
> 1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
> 2. Download a handy app from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi
> 3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
> 4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition.
> 5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
> 6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
> 7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
> 8. Choose the SD card.
> 9. Follow on screen instructions.
> 
> To enable alerts
> 1. Go to the nav screen
> 2. Press the Right Options button
> 3. Scroll down a select "Navigation Settings"
> 4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
> 5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
> 6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Happy driving


Followed the instructions and worked a treat, program only works on a windows laptop, so mac users are a bit stuffed. Just had a quick question, does anyone know if this imports the european as well or just the UK.

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Toshiba

Works fine on my mac....


----------



## forthay

Thanks OPS. I used the program to download and have performed the update but yet to have the opportunity to see if the icons appear in googlemaps although I now see the various camera as POIs (for selection / deselection) in the menu.

Like others I don't get the option of alerts though. Does anyone know if you can request a VC update from Audi or is it only done during a service? My car was recently in for the creaking seat to be finally fixed (complete seat rebuild with new frame) but they never mentioned anything about the option of a VC update and I know mines is old.


----------



## Matrix

Swiffyc said:


> Reading back through the thread Matrix notice you had exactly same issue as me to start with,(23 June, page 3) ie you couldn't see the camera icons on map, despite all being in your special,destinations. How did you sort that?


Just a thought have you chosen the camera icons you want to use within my Audi?

I didn't need to do anything special in the end. I just updated my map version then used the 'other' gpx file option from the pocket world site and when installed went into map settings > Map content >audi special destinations to confirm they were there. Whilst parked, If you cursor around and find a map position where there is a known camera you should see it on the display. BTW I am using Audi maps not Google currently.



forthay said:


> Like others I don't get the option of alerts though. Does anyone know if you can request a VC update from Audi or is it only done during a service? My car was recently in for the creaking seat to be finally fixed (complete sear rebuild with new frame) but they never mentioned anything about the option of a VC update and I know mines is old.


I want to know this too along with my earlier problem of motorway cameras?



migzy said:


> Just had a quick question, does anyone know if this imports the european as well or just the UK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy


The European data base is in kmh the U.K. In mph so they are different.


----------



## migzy

migzy said:


> Just had a quick question, does anyone know if this imports the european as well or just the UK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy


The European data base is in kmh the U.K. In mph so they are different.[/quote]

Hi,

Yes I understand it's kmh in europe, but my question was does the app download the European Speed cameras as well, so both UK and European are imported.

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Matrix

Anyone else not able to see Hadec motorway cameras on the VC?


----------



## Matrix

I asked for help on the pocketworld forum regarding my missing camera issue I thought I would post a possible solution in case anyone else has the same:

On the (pocketworld) map can you locate the camera and then click on the icon on the map. That will give you a small info window. Make a note of the camera ID number (eg if it is GATSO:876543 then the ID is 876543).

Now, open up your gpx file in a text editor (eg Notepad on Windows or something like TextWrangler on Mac). You should see a bunch of code - use the search function (ctrl+f or cmd+f) to search for the ID number. Make sure it is present in the file you're using to install to the device.


----------



## forthay

After some testing here are the results for me.

- Works in the normal satnav (camera icons are there!)
- No sound alert indicator option to activate in the VC (will speak to Audi about a possible VC upgrade)
- Doesn't work in Googlemaps (3D, 2D etc.) although I can see the audipocofinterest options list the camera types

Has anyone got this working in Googlemaps or any tips on how to identify the problem?

I recently had a hire car with the audible sound warning and it was a really nice feature.


----------



## Omychron

forthay said:


> After some testing here are the results for me.
> 
> - Works in the normal satnav (camera icons are there!)
> - No sound alert indicator option to activate in the VC (will speak to Audi about a possible VC upgrade)
> - Doesn't work in Googlemaps (3D, 2D etc.) although I can see the audipocofinterest options list the camera types
> 
> Has anyone got this working in Googlemaps or any tips on how to identify the problem?
> 
> I recently had a hire car with the audible sound warning and it was a really nice feature.


That's odd. I have the safety camera's on Google Maps, just as they appear on the Audi standard maps.
No sound alert on mine neither, let me know what Audi says. Seems my dealer isn't to keen on updating software. ("Don't fix what isn't broken") 
Might just go to a different dealer, car cost me enough to warrant getting latest updates!


----------



## forthay

Omychron said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> After some testing here are the results for me.
> 
> - Works in the normal satnav (camera icons are there!)
> - No sound alert indicator option to activate in the VC (will speak to Audi about a possible VC upgrade)
> - Doesn't work in Googlemaps (3D, 2D etc.) although I can see the audipocofinterest options list the camera types
> 
> Has anyone got this working in Googlemaps or any tips on how to identify the problem?
> 
> I recently had a hire car with the audible sound warning and it was a really nice feature.
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I have the safety camera's on Google Maps, just as they appear on the Audi standard maps.
> No sound alert on mine neither, let me know what Audi says. Seems my dealer isn't to keen on updating software. ("Don't fix what isn't broken")
> Might just go to a different dealer, car cost me enough to warrant getting latest updates!
Click to expand...

Thanks, at least I know it works for someone in Google Maps.

I started to download the 2017 map update (which is a whopping 13GB) but coincidentally Audi gave me a call today to book the car in for a new recall (should take an hour they said, but it was only in a couple of weeks back to sort the seat creak and they had it for a week - sigh) and they'll also check the VC version and upgrade as necessary.

I'm in the UK so not sure if that has a bearing on any of this.


----------



## forthay

I spoke to soon. There are some fundamental differences in what POI Icons are displayed between the standard nav and GoogleMaps. Some camera's do appear in GoogleMaps! Here are some examples of the differences. At least I can now better describe what I can see and maybe Audi can say if its right and if not how to fix it.

I'm going to try updating the maps and some different icons to see if that makes a difference.

http://pasteboard.co/lZ4650gw3.png


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Is there somehow we can change have the software download the cameras in all of Australia? I don't have AudiConnect in myAudi so this is the only way to get it. I have also subscribed to Pocket GPS World, but only realised that the software only copies all UK database cameras.



migzy said:


> dorianwoolger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I see some people are having the same issue as me, i.e. no Special Destinations on the myAudi site. I spent many hours looking round for a solution to this and finally found someone that has written an external program to create the POI SD card automatically directly from the pockedgpsworld website.
> 
> I had posted my article on the TTOC forum but here it is.
> 
> To create SD Card
> 1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
> 2. Download a handy app from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi
> 3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
> 4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition.
> 5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
> 6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
> 7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
> 8. Choose the SD card.
> 9. Follow on screen instructions.
> 
> To enable alerts
> 1. Go to the nav screen
> 2. Press the Right Options button
> 3. Scroll down a select "Navigation Settings"
> 4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
> 5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
> 6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Happy driving
> 
> 
> 
> Followed the instructions and worked a treat, program only works on a windows laptop, so mac users are a bit stuffed. Just had a quick question, does anyone know if this imports the european as well or just the UK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

Jiffy86TT said:


> Is there somehow we can change have the software download the cameras in all of Australia? I don't have AudiConnect in myAudi so this is the only way to get it. I have also subscribed to Pocket GPS World, but only realised that the software only copies all UK database cameras.


Well, first step would be to find a source of camera POI for Australia.
Try SCDB.info
They appear to have some cameras showing, but how accurate their data is, I can not say. That is for you to evaluate.

Next you need to get the program updated. Contact the author in the first instance.
Failing that, it would be relatively simple (for me at least) to update it to import a downloaded file from SCDB.info. All of the source has been provided for you.
It would require a manual download and import, i.e. not be as slick as the automated way it automatically downloads from Pocket GPS World with username and password. Although I am sure that would be possible also, with enough time and effort.

Start with evaluating a source of the camera data for Australia. Without that, anything else is a waste of effort.


----------



## Jiffy86TT

I already have a Safety Camera database from Pocket GPSworld. The issue is having the author update his program so we can select the correct database to download or choose locally from a .gpx file etc.

Another thing I came across was that I got the error "The update is not compatible our outdated when I tried to import it into the VC under Navigation> Settings. I've tried it WITH the UK database, or simply put, I just ran the Mcaddy's program with all defaults (except I used my login and password to pocketgpsworld) but I still get the same error. That means that either my VC firmware is incompatible or Audi's changed sometime in creating their packages.

Alternatively:
1. I've looked around the internet and found some Audi 8V owners using the VW website (in German) to create a package and load it in (similar to our the services offered by myAUDI). This seems to have worked fine for these owners so I gave this method a go too.

Long story short, I came across the same error. (Here is the link to the thread discussiong this method http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php/45838-8V-MMI-How-to-add-POIs



pcbbc said:


> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there somehow we can change have the software download the cameras in all of Australia? I don't have AudiConnect in myAudi so this is the only way to get it. I have also subscribed to Pocket GPS World, but only realised that the software only copies all UK database cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first step would be to find a source of camera POI for Australia.
> Try SCDB.info
> They appear to have some cameras showing, but how accurate their data is, I can not say. That is for you to evaluate.
> 
> Next you need to get the program updated. Contact the author in the first instance.
> Failing that, it would be relatively simple (for me at least) to update it to import a downloaded file from SCDB.info. All of the source has been provided for you.
> It would require a manual download and import, i.e. not be as slick as the automated way it automatically downloads from Pocket GPS World with username and password. Although I am sure that would be possible also, with enough time and effort.
> 
> Start with evaluating a source of the camera data for Australia. Without that, anything else is a waste of effort.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

Jiffy86TT said:


> I already have a Safety Camera database from Pocket GPSworld. The issue is having the author update his program so we can select the correct database to download or choose locally from a .gpx file etc.


You don't need the author for that. Just someone who can code in C#...  
So Pocket GPSworld have the Australian camera data?
I saw the code that downloads the data specifically selects Europe, but excludes France and Switzerland (illegal to have camera databases there).
Easy to change to download a different region, but my Pocket GPSworld subscription has lapsed, so could not test myself.



> Another thing I came across was that I got the error "The update is not compatible our outdated when I tried to import it into the VC under Navigation> Settings. I've tried it WITH the UK database, or simply put, I just ran the Mcaddy's program with all defaults (except I used my login and password to pocketgpsworld) but I still get the same error. That means that either my VC firmware is incompatible or Audi's changed sometime in creating their packages?


Or it recognises the area of the data supplied does not match your geographic region?
Is there an option to export POI as well as import on the VC?
I'd need an example of what format the file should be in for your system.

I also spotted what looks like a bug in the code with regard to reading data out of the existing database (I think used for merging). I posted some details on the project site. Let's see if the author responds first.


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Yes pocketGPS world does contain Australian and New Zealand hotspots. Accuracy is yet to be determined but it's there and I appreciate who can change the C# coding. I'm pretty happy supplying the dataset as I've also subscribed to it.

As for the errors, I am unsure, it could be trying to plot the POIs from the UK on my Australian Audi Nav map. In that case it makes sense why it won't be compatible.



pcbbc said:


> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a Safety Camera database from Pocket GPSworld. The issue is having the author update his program so we can select the correct database to download or choose locally from a .gpx file etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need the author for that. Just someone who can code in C#...
> So Pocket GPSworld have the Australian camera data?
> I saw the code that downloads the data specifically selects Europe, but excludes France and Switzerland (illegal to have camera databases there).
> Easy to change to download a different region, but my Pocket GPSworld subscription has lapsed, so could not test myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I came across was that I got the error "The update is not compatible our outdated when I tried to import it into the VC under Navigation> Settings. I've tried it WITH the UK database, or simply put, I just ran the Mcaddy's program with all defaults (except I used my login and password to pocketgpsworld) but I still get the same error. That means that either my VC firmware is incompatible or Audi's changed sometime in creating their packages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it recognises the area of the data supplied does not match your geographic region?
> Is there an option to export POI as well as import on the VC?
> I'd need an example of what format the file should be in for your system.
> 
> I also spotted what looks like a bug in the code with regard to reading data out of the existing database (I think used for merging). I posted some details on the project site. Let's see if the author responds first.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

I sent you a Couple of PMs with the details I need.
One of the files has a region in it, and that is set to "Europe".
Fairly sure that is what causes your compatibility issues and the error message when you import. Really need an example file for your region in order to know what to put for that setting.


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Hi Pcbbc,

Unfortunately I don't have enough posts to reply back to your PM's.

But I will post it here.

This is the database that I've downloaded from PocketGPSworld: (new one downloaded just as I am writing this post). I am having a bit of trouble trying to locate the ID from the URL/website.

*Sat Nav System: Other - GPX

Format: AUS/NZ - Consolidated by type (Gatso,Mobile,etc)

Download Size: 44kb

If your download does not automatically start: Right-click & 'save as': Download pgpsw-speed-cams-kmRMK-(15-014).zip*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have tried to generate a package using the Volkswagen German Website, this is the only available tool as I don't have special locations enabled or utilise Mcaddys software to create this. (I've excluded all Mobile cameras or potential mobile camera locations as they are not really required- The cameras interested in that PocketGPSworld Download has been built builds locatons from Gatso, Specs and Redlight - You can check the bitmap folder).

Just as you predicted, there appears to be some variant differences as it was generated for Vw's.(metainfo2.txt & Update.txt)

Also, the package has generated several folders as well (my guess its for the different navigation systems -MIB2DE, MIB2HIGH, MIB2TSD- which also contains personalpoi and their own metainfo2.txt)

View attachment SD_Card_ROOT.zip




pcbbc said:


> I sent you a Couple of PMs with the details I need.
> One of the files has a region in it, and that is set to "Europe".
> Fairly sure that is what causes your compatibility issues and the error message when you import. Really need an example file for your region in order to know what to put for that setting.


----------



## pcbbc

Jiffy86TT said:


> Unfortunately I don't have enough posts to reply back to your PM's.


Oh dear! Sorry...  
That's a bit of a glaring oversight in the forum design then, isn't it?! You'd think you'd at least be able to reply if someone else PMs you!



> But I will post it here.


Thanks - I've now downloaded these.
I've also actually also re-activated my PGPSW subscription, as I'll probably be wanting the camera database myself when then MK3 arrives. So I can now work that bit out by myself.
You might want to edit your post and remove the database now that I have it (I doubt PGPSW would look too kindly on it being made available on a public forum, despite this being done with the best intentions).
I will also send you one more PM with my person e-mail, just in case there is anything else you might need to send me.

Off to have a look at the files you kindly supplied over lunch...


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Thanks for the advice, link has been removed now.

Looking forward to have this working on my TT!



pcbbc said:


> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have enough posts to reply back to your PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! Sorry...
> That's a bit of a glaring oversight in the forum design then, isn't it?! You'd think you'd at least be able to reply if someone else PMs you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will post it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I've now downloaded these.
> I've also actually also re-activated my PGPSW subscription, as I'll probably be wanting the camera database myself when then MK3 arrives. So I can now work that bit out by myself.
> You might want to edit your post and remove the database now that I have it (I doubt PGPSW would look too kindly on it being made available on a public forum, despite this being done with the best intentions).
> I will also send you one more PM with my person e-mail, just in case there is anything else you might need to send me.
> 
> Off to have a look at the files you kindly supplied over lunch...
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

Interesting, the Audi SD card has this directory structure:


Code:


ROOT
└───PersonalPOI
    ├───MIB2DE
    ├───MIB2HIGH
    │   └───PersonalPOI
    │       ├───InfoFile
    │       │   └───0
    │       │       └───default
    │       └───Package
    │           └───0
    │               └───default
    │                   └───bitmaps
    └───MIB2TSD
        └───personalpoi
            ├───InfoFile
            │   └───1
            │       └───default
            └───ppoidb
                └───1
                    └───default
                        └───icon

The Mcaddy utility produces ONLY the files under MIB2HIGH, and places them in SD card root:


Code:


ROOT
└───PersonalPOI
    ├───InfoFile
    │   └───0
    │       └───default
    └───Package
        └───0
            └───default
                └───bitmaps

I'm going to assume the other folders (MIB2DE and MIB2TSD, and also an additional metainfo2.txt in root) are for different platforms, and that we still only need to produce MIB2HIGH in the root of the SD card for AUS.

Then the changes necessary would seem to boil down to:
a) Slightly different data (region etc) in the metainfo2.txt from the MIB2HIGH folder.
b) Downloading the AUZ camera data from PGPSW.

I'll make some code changes and get back to you.


----------



## Jiffy86TT

pcbbc said:


> Interesting, the Audi SD card has this directory structure:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ROOT
> └───PersonalPOI
> ├───MIB2DE
> ├───MIB2HIGH
> │   └───PersonalPOI
> │       ├───InfoFile
> │       │   └───0
> │       │       └───default
> │       └───Package
> │           └───0
> │               └───default
> │                   └───bitmaps
> └───MIB2TSD
> └───personalpoi
> ├───InfoFile
> │   └───1
> │       └───default
> └───ppoidb
> └───1
> └───default
> └───icon
> 
> The Mcaddy utility produces ONLY the files under MIB2HIGH, and places them in SD card root:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ROOT
> └───PersonalPOI
> ├───InfoFile
> │   └───0
> │       └───default
> └───Package
> └───0
> └───default
> └───bitmaps
> 
> I'm going to assume the other folders (MIB2DE and MIB2TSD, and also an additional metainfo2.txt in root) are for different platforms, and that we still only need to produce MIB2HIGH in the root of the SD card for AUS.
> 
> Then the changes necessary would seem to boil down to:
> a) Slightly different data (region etc) in the metainfo2.txt from the MIB2HIGH folder.
> b) Downloading the AUZ camera data from PGPSW.
> 
> I'll make some code changes and get back to you.


That is correct.
From what I read in other forums, the MIB2DE only contains one file so many users don't seem to place this to the root of the SD card. What they do try is put the files in MIB2TSD in the root location, to replace PersonalPOI & metainfo2.txt. As a result some has claimed that this worked in their Audi A3 8V. Howeever, some has got it to work straight off the bat with the comprehensive folder package built from the VW website.

In any case, happy to test this and thank you for your time on this.


----------



## pcbbc

Ummm...

Well the file in MIB2DE just references the same data files in MIB2HIGH, but by using a ../MIB2HIGH/ file reference to step out a directory level.
And while the MIB2TSD structure looks the same as MIB2HIGH, the SQLite database in that folder's Package/0 directory is a totally different database design from the MIB2HIGH one, and what the Mcaddy utility produces.

Are you sure they used the MIB2TSD folder on a A3 8V?
That would seem most odd, as it is not the same DB format as we know Mcaddy produces for that platform, and also that which we know works on the EU TT 8S?


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Indeed.

Most people have got it working on their S3 8V with some needing to move the contents of the folder from MIB2TSD to SD root.

http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php/45838-8V-MMI-How-to-add-POIs/page4

I figured it was strange. I tried both steps anyway, but for me of course we know it's most likely a region setting giving that error.
Also, they are using a different source of speed camera database downloaded, but it shouldn't matter because it uses a generic .gpx file for the VW website to package.



pcbbc said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Well the file in MIB2DE just references the same data files in MIB2HIGH, but by using a ../MIB2HIGH/ file reference to step out a directory level.
> And while the MIB2TSD structure looks the same as MIB2HIGH, the SQLite database in that folder's Package/0 directory is a totally different database design from the MIB2HIGH one, and what the Mcaddy utility produces.
> 
> Are you sure they used the MIB2TSD folder on a A3 8V?
> That would seem most odd, as it is not the same DB format as we know Mcaddy produces for that platform, and also that which we know works on the EU TT 8S?


----------



## pcbbc

Jiffy86TT said:


> Most people have got it working on their S3 8V with some needing to move the contents of the folder from MIB2TSD to SD root.


Sorry, I must be missing something. Which post on that thread says MIB2TSD was moved?

Various posters seem to have got the folder structure wrong, or copied just the SQLite database file. But no mention of MIB2TSD?

All of the downloads in that forum thread have all 3 folders (MIB2DE, MIB2HIGH and MIB2TSD) present.
But I've yet to see any evidence either MIB2DE or MIB2TSD are required (or would work) for either the A3 8V or the TT 8S.

The Mcaddy utility produces this metainfo2.txt in root:


Code:


[common]
vendor = "AUDI"
region = "Europe"
variant = "FMU-*-*-EU-AU*"
variant2 = "FMU-*-*-EU-VW*"
variant3 = "FM2-*-*-EU-VW-*"
variant4 = "FM2-*-*-EU-AU-*"
variant5 = "FM2-*-*-EU-PO*" 
variant6 = "FM2-*-*-EU-PO-*"
release = "2012/2013"

And the VW tools produce this (in MIB2HIGH/metainfo2.txt):


Code:


[common]
vendor = "ESO"
region = "Europe"
region2 = "RoW"
region3 = "USA"
variant = "FM?-H-*-*-*"
release = "2012/2013"

But we've yet to see any evidence the VW tools will work on the TT - Is that correct? Only (reportedly) the A3 8V.
So almost for certain, for this to stand any chance of working for you, we require at least region2 = "RoW" adding to Mcaddy tool (which I did).
But perhaps also vendor needs to remain at "Audi" for the TT (and not ESO as the VW utility outputs)? What I sent you changed that setting to ESO.

Also I am thinking that it would be useful to see what myAudi generates these days for Europe. I know you do not have access to this in Aus, but I do not currently have access here either (need to wait until April until the TTS arrives so I can register).
Perhaps they may have added support for some more regions, and that then might give insight to what requires setting in Aus.


----------



## pcbbc

And for those of you in the UK looking for audible warnings, here's a possible difference I just spotted in the categories.pc file:

Mcaddy utility:


Code:


<category bitmapIndex="3" id="1" name="1" type="0">

And as created via VW utility here with warnings enabled and disabled (in German Annäherungsinformation Bei Annäherung an diese POIs informieren):

Warnings checkbox unchecked:


Code:


<category bitmapIndex="1" warnable="false" name="0" id="1000">

Warnings checkbox checked:


Code:


<category bitmapIndex="1" warnable="true" name="0" id="1000">

Notice the obvious addition of the warnable attribute. 

So what if the default for warnable is false, or the default changes by VC software version?
Unfortunately I don't have access to MyAudi (yet) to see what it is producing these days. Is anyone in the UK able to use it to produce me some samples?


----------



## Matrix

Matrix said:


> I asked for help on the pocketworld forum regarding my missing camera issue I thought I would post a possible solution in case anyone else has the same:
> 
> On the (pocketworld) map can you locate the camera and then click on the icon on the map. That will give you a small info window. Make a note of the camera ID number (eg if it is GATSO:876543 then the ID is 876543).
> 
> Now, open up your gpx file in a text editor (eg Notepad on Windows or something like TextWrangler on Mac). You should see a bunch of code - use the search function (ctrl+f or cmd+f) to search for the ID number. Make sure it is present in the file you're using to install to the device.


I am still struggling with this?
Does everyone else use 'other' gpx files or something else? 
I am seeing most other cameras on the screen but not the Hadec (gatso files) for the Motorway. I have checked the gpx files and the camera numbers are there along with the latitude and longitude coordinates but just not displaying?
I also want the vc to beep when I am near a camera has anyone confirmation that a vc update allows for this please?


----------



## forthay

Matrix said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for help on the pocketworld forum regarding my missing camera issue I thought I would post a possible solution in case anyone else has the same:
> 
> On the (pocketworld) map can you locate the camera and then click on the icon on the map. That will give you a small info window. Make a note of the camera ID number (eg if it is GATSO:876543 then the ID is 876543).
> 
> Now, open up your gpx file in a text editor (eg Notepad on Windows or something like TextWrangler on Mac). You should see a bunch of code - use the search function (ctrl+f or cmd+f) to search for the ID number. Make sure it is present in the file you're using to install to the device.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still struggling with this?
> Does everyone else use 'other' gpx files or something else?
> I am seeing most other cameras on the screen but not the Hadec (gatso files) for the Motorway. I have checked the gpx files and the camera numbers are there along with the latitude and longitude coordinates but just not displaying?
> I also want the vc to beep when I am near a camera has anyone confirmation that a vc update allows for this please?
Click to expand...

My car is at the Audi garage over the weekend for a recall but I asked them to also look at missing POIs in Googlemaps and the lack of audible alerts option in my nav so I can let you know what they have to say about the beeps part of your question. I have a loaner A3 and it also suffers from POIs missing in Googlemaps (compared to the standard nav) so it's not specific to my TT


----------



## Swiffyc

Matrix said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for help on the pocketworld forum regarding my missing camera issue I thought I would post a possible solution in case anyone else has the same:
> 
> On the (pocketworld) map can you locate the camera and then click on the icon on the map. That will give you a small info window. Make a note of the camera ID number (eg if it is GATSO:876543 then the ID is 876543).
> 
> Now, open up your gpx file in a text editor (eg Notepad on Windows or something like TextWrangler on Mac). You should see a bunch of code - use the search function (ctrl+f or cmd+f) to search for the ID number. Make sure it is present in the file you're using to install to the device.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still struggling with this?
> Does everyone else use 'other' gpx files or something else?
> I am seeing most other cameras on the screen but not the Hadec (gatso files) for the Motorway. I have checked the gpx files and the camera numbers are there along with the latitude and longitude coordinates but just not displaying?
> I also want the vc to beep when I am near a camera has anyone confirmation that a vc update allows for this please?
Click to expand...

No. Still gave same issue as before can see Specs, pmobile and red light but no Gatso or Mobile cameras. You can see them on my laptop, they transfer to car, but don't show on maps. Took car into dealers last week to get VC update, after speaking to technician there, to see if that round help. Alas I still don't know as they decided to do a power management system update instead. So has to go back for its VC update!!


----------



## Swiffyc

I actually can now see all cameras in my VC. Previously Gatso and Mobile sites didn't show yet red light, potential mobile and specs did. It was as simple as clicking ALL in the menu. Still not right as I should be allowed to leave things I have no interest in off' like Airfields etc.. it's bizarre that 3 sets of cameras did show when ALL unchecked. Also took car into Audi to get new software update today and their diagnostics say was uploaded, but car still says it's old, so obviously something not right somewhere.. ah well at least cameras on now


----------



## forthay

forthay said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for help on the pocketworld forum regarding my missing camera issue I thought I would post a possible solution in case anyone else has the same:
> 
> On the (pocketworld) map can you locate the camera and then click on the icon on the map. That will give you a small info window. Make a note of the camera ID number (eg if it is GATSO:876543 then the ID is 876543).
> 
> Now, open up your gpx file in a text editor (eg Notepad on Windows or something like TextWrangler on Mac). You should see a bunch of code - use the search function (ctrl+f or cmd+f) to search for the ID number. Make sure it is present in the file you're using to install to the device.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still struggling with this?
> Does everyone else use 'other' gpx files or something else?
> I am seeing most other cameras on the screen but not the Hadec (gatso files) for the Motorway. I have checked the gpx files and the camera numbers are there along with the latitude and longitude coordinates but just not displaying?
> I also want the vc to beep when I am near a camera has anyone confirmation that a vc update allows for this please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My car is at the Audi garage over the weekend for a recall but I asked them to also look at missing POIs in Googlemaps and the lack of audible alerts option in my nav so I can let you know what they have to say about the beeps part of your question. I have a loaner A3 and it also suffers from POIs missing in Googlemaps (compared to the standard nav) so it's not specific to my TT
Click to expand...

The master tech guy had a look at the sat nav and says he cannot find audible alerts for a UK TT and a VC update won't help So unless I can give the VIN or reg of a UK Mark3 with the feature I'm goosed even although the A3 had it.


----------



## Swiffyc

Page 4 of this thread, ask dorianwoolger he had the alert. He may well have different mmi in hi car tho, as he has software version 0664.
According to Audi, latest software version for my car is 0364. Currently it's 0229 on a Jan 16 65 plate car.


----------



## pcbbc

Are you using the mcaddy POI utility, or creating on MyAudi?
Please see my previous post with regard to the categories.pc file that the mcaddy POI utility creates, and that it is missing the "warnable" attribute which is now being added by the VW website when it produces POI for the MIB platform.

Looks to me like this has been added to the spec since the mcaddy utility was reverse enginneered?
So if later versions of the VC are expecting it to be present and set true, and if missing assuming false, this is a possible explaination as to why alerts are unavailable.

What do you guys have in your categories.pc file, and with which tool was it created?
I'd test this myself, if only I had access to MyAudi. Car is currently in prep, so should be here by end of March.


----------



## Matrix

I think I might have stumbled across part of the solution to my problem not being able to see motorway speed cameras. I have noticed that quite often I don't see any POI on the map whilst driving. I happened to notice that the scale on the map is quite wide when this happens. Low and behold when I manually zoom in to one 1/4 mile I can see all the missing speed cameras so it appears to be an auto zoom issue in my case? All I need to do now then is find out how to stop the vc zooming out so wide?


----------



## pcbbc

Matrix said:


> I think I might have stumbled across part of the solution to my problem not being able to see motorway speed cameras. I have noticed that quite often I don't see any POI on the map whilst driving. I happened to notice that the scale on the map is quite wide when this happens. Low and behold when I manually zoom in to one 1/4 mile I can see all the missing speed cameras so it appears to be an auto zoom issue in my case? All I need to do now then is find out how to stop the vc zooming out so wide?


There's a setting in the metadata which sets the zoom levels between which each POI category is visible.
It's not configurable in the Mcaddy utility, or to the best of my knowledge the Audi version.
And it would need to be tested to see if changing it had any effect.


----------



## pcbbc

Here are the metafile details I was talking about...

File: PersonalPOI\MIB2HIGH\PersonalPOI\Package\0\default\categories.pc (VW utility)
Or: PersonalPOI\Package\0\default\categories.pc (Mcaddy utility)

Open it with Notepad (or any other text editor) on a Windows PC

For each bitmap there should be a zoomlevel defined:


Code:


    <types>
        <type id="0">
            <bitmap res_id="1" size="10" module="0">bitmaps/000_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <bitmap res_id="1" size="10" module="1">bitmaps/000_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <zoomlevel max="60" min="0"/>
            <priority>1</priority>
            0
        </type>
        <type id="1">
            <bitmap res_id="2" size="10" module="0">bitmaps/002_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <bitmap res_id="2" size="10" module="1">bitmaps/002_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <zoomlevel max="60" min="0"/>
            <priority>1</priority>
            1
        </type>
        <type id="2">
            <bitmap res_id="3" size="10" module="0">bitmaps/003_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <bitmap res_id="3" size="10" module="1">bitmaps/003_image.png,0,0,39,39,-19,-39</bitmap>
            <zoomlevel max="60" min="0"/>
            <priority>1</priority>
            2
        </type>
    </types>

The Mcaddy utility sets max=48, min=0
The VW web based utility sets min=60, min=0 (as above)
Don't know what the MyAudi base tool sets, because I don't have my car yet - so it won't allow me access! Anyone care to enlighten me?

Do the zoomlevel settings mean anything to you? Number of detents in/out with the steering wheel jog control perhaps?

Unfortunately you can't edit the above file manually, because all the files which form the update have checksums. But the Mcaddy utility could easily be modified to write out different settings and set the correct checksums.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Got some interesting input for here...

Using MyAudi it creates for me a .jnlp file which is and XML file which has a bunch of URLs in it rather than the config files suggested in this thread. This implies that it is looking to do this update over the air using the Audi Connect data connection.

This seems a bit strange as 1) the updates can be huge i.e. 17Gb for map updates and 2) I do not have a "free" SIM in my car and need to supply the data package myself :-(

I will look into the app in the next day or so as that seems a better route.


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks for you input Anthony...

This is indeed interesting. Have you by any chance checked what is at the other end of the URLs?

The map updates are indeed very large, but the POI databases are obviously compartivavely small. Plus for map updates we already know we can download them to SD card, can we not? So while map update OTA would very obviously be unfeasible/undesirable, POI could very reasonably be done.

And agree, not at all useful for you if you do not have Connect 

Unfortunately I'm still waiting for my car. Still sat in Enden for nearly 2 weeks now waiting for a boat to Sheerness. :? 
So I thank you for your input, please keep looking at it, and I am 100% sure have something to contribute here once my car arrives!


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

So...

A complete red herring, as I had JAVA disabled it was saving the JavaScript rather than running it doh!

Opening the script and allowing JAVA to run allowed the process to complete.

Learning --> Have JAVA enabled in your browser to use this function.

Hope this helps.

Ant


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes had similar issues with Java being disabled when I came to download the map update. There's no mention in Audi's instructions to tell you that you must have Java running or installed. It just presumes that everyone has Java workiong on their PC


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> Yes had similar issues with Java being disabled when I came to download the map update. There's no mention in Audi's instructions to tell you that you must have Java running or installed. It just presumes that everyone has Java working on their PC


Curiously that's correct if you select 'Map Update', but the Notes for 'myAudi special destinations' include the comment, _"Your browser must allow JavaScript for the download. If the download fails, we recommend that you check your browser settings. Please use the suggested Java application program to open the Audi connect download client. It does not need to be saved."_


----------



## ZephyR2

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes had similar issues with Java being disabled when I came to download the map update. There's no mention in Audi's instructions to tell you that you must have Java running or installed. It just presumes that everyone has Java working on their PC
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously that's correct if you select 'Map Update', but the Notes for 'myAudi special destinations' include the comment, _"Your browser must allow JavaScript for the download. If the download fails, we recommend that you check your browser settings. Please use the suggested Java application program to open the Audi connect download client. It does not need to be saved."_
Click to expand...

Interesting. Unfortunately I can't get myAudi Special destinations, along with a lot of other people, so I've not seen that. Don't know why some have it and some don't. Audi CS seem to ignore my emails about it.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Update from me...

1) Did manage to get the cameras using the myAudi after overcoming the JAVA problem
2) The cameras seem to have split out from the original 5 to about 12 categories especially the mobile ones
3) I can set a warning sound for the cameras, but only for 10 out of now 12 categories and it says 100yds, but I was on top of the camera before it sounded in a 40mph zone
4) I cannot see the icons if I am zoomed out more than 1/2mile, not sure if the notification still works
5) When I went past the camera in the other direction I did not receive a notification, now this could be because it is configured to be a single way camera or I had not travelled far enough away. Will need to look into this one further!

Still work-in-progress and I will play with the categories, zoom levels, etc.

Ant


----------



## pcbbc

That's great work Ant,
There is a min/max lat/Lon in the SQLite POI database for each POI, which presumably defines a "window" in which you have to be for the alert to trigger. That was my thinking of its purpose anyway. Probably we could adjust that based on speed limit (earlier warning at higher speed) if we build our own tool based on Mcaddy.
I think the Mcaddy utility currently sets some fixed offsets either side. There is a bug with that when it comes to merging in new POI into an existing database already on the SD card. The VW tool sets the exact same value for min and max, so basically zero window.
So if triggering one side and not the other either a very small window, or some road side direction based data as you say. That does exist in some of the camera POI datasets, but I'd be extremely surprised if the official VAG utilities were capable of importing it. It's basically an extremely grey area for a motor manufacturer to be seen to be supporting any kind of camera detetection/warning system. Makes them look like they condone speeding.
No idea about the Audi Java tools data set until my car arrives!
One of the first things I'm going to be doing is looking at a decent POI import though, with individual icons for speed limits and some decent warning distances if possible.


----------



## Pugliese

Have there been any further developments in uploading the safety camera POI onto the VC WITH an audible warning.

I have a subscription to GPSWorld and have to say that it appears to be far easier just to have the app running on your mobile device, as it is easily updated and gives excellent warnings. Indeed following Swanny's tip on here, I will set Automatelt to switch on the app upon entering the car.


----------



## Wedge0107

Pugliese said:


> Have there been any further developments in uploading the safety camera POI onto the VC WITH an audible warning.
> 
> I have a subscription to GPSWorld and have to say that it appears to be far easier just to have the app running on your mobile device, as it is easily updated and gives excellent warnings. Indeed following Swanny's tip on here, I will set Automatelt to switch on the app upon entering the car.


I use the free TomTom speed camera app, no need to update, you can configure the warning type and distance and you can also get it to automatically switch on and off when the car's Bluetooth is switched on / off


----------



## Dino_Donis

Pugliese said:


> Have there been any further developments in uploading the safety camera POI onto the VC WITH an audible warning.
> 
> I have a subscription to GPSWorld and have to say that it appears to be far easier just to have the app running on your mobile device, as it is easily updated and gives excellent warnings. Indeed following Swanny's tip on here, I will set Automatelt to switch on the app upon entering the car.


This is already working although i believe that you have to have a recent version of the VC. I have an MY17 TTS and also use the GPSWorld database. I have created all my own icons and have warning both pop-up & audible for the cameras it works a treat without having to faff around with my phone which I used to use. I like that fact that I don't even have to have the map display on & I still get a pop-up warning & audible alert.....


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes I think it was decided in a previous thread that the audible warnings came with MY17.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jont122

dorianwoolger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see some people are having the same issue as me, i.e. no Special Destinations on the myAudi site. I spent many hours looking round for a solution to this and finally found someone that has written an external program to create the POI SD card automatically directly from the pockedgpsworld website.
> 
> I had posted my article on the TTOC forum but here it is.
> 
> To create SD Card
> 1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
> 2. Download a handy app from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi
> 3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
> 4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition.
> 5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
> 6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
> 7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
> 8. Choose the SD card.
> 9. Follow on screen instructions.
> 
> To enable alerts
> 1. Go to the nav screen
> 2. Press the Right Options button
> 3. Scroll down a select "Navigation Settings"
> 4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
> 5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
> 6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Happy driving


Hello

Have used this program quite a few times, but have noticed it doesn't work any more?

Regards


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> Have used this program quite a few times, but have noticed it doesn't work any more?


I noticed this too a few months back. PocketGpsWorld changed their site slightly and the method it used to download the POI data broke.

Unfortunately it doesn't look like the original author is interested in maintaining this product any more, which is a pity. They were kind enough to provide the source though, so I might take on the challenge.


----------



## Pugliese

pcbbc said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have used this program quite a few times, but have noticed it doesn't work any more?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this too a few months back. PocketGpsWorld changed their site slightly and the method it used to download the POI data broke.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like the original author is interested in maintaining this product any more, which is a pity. They were kind enough to provide the source though, so I might take on the challenge.
Click to expand...

I would definitely be interested if you took up the challenge!

I was initially reluctant to upload the POI as I travel a bit in France & Switzerland (where it is illegal), so relied on PocketGpsWorld with warnings Bluetoothed through the car's audio. Have it set up to switch on automatically as I enter the car using the Automatelt App, which works really well but as the phone stays in my pocket, boy does it drain the battery. So my ideal solution is to upload POI for all countries aprt from France & Switzerland, where I can just rely on my phone system.


----------



## jont122

pcbbc said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have used this program quite a few times, but have noticed it doesn't work any more?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this too a few months back. PocketGpsWorld changed their site slightly and the method it used to download the POI data broke.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like the original author is interested in maintaining this product any more, which is a pity. They were kind enough to provide the source though, so I might take on the challenge.
Click to expand...

Hello

Have you been able to look into this yet? As I am sure it would be of intrest to many people

Regards


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> Have you been able to look into this yet? As I am sure it would be of intrest to many people


Sorry for my tardiness - Thanks for pulling me up on it. 

Not much time for any enhancements, but at least I have fixed the downloading issue.
Binaries v1.0
Source v1.0

Unfortunately not able to test, as my car is currently back in the shop (again) with a leaking roof. I did test that it was able to create a database, and so I can't see it NOT working in the car - as the old version worked and I only fixed the PGPSW downloading.

Please let me know by reply, or PM, if you find any issues.

Donations for my *completely unofficial support* of this open source project, originally coded by mcaddy, are entirely voluntary.


----------



## CipherTT

I have come across three different speed camera data providers - 
https://www.scdb.info/en/
https://poi.gps-data-team.com/
https://www.pocketgpsworld.com

Obvious difference is the cost. Majority appear to use pocketgps. Anybody use other providers. Are they good enough to subscribe?


----------



## jont122

pcbbc said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been able to look into this yet? As I am sure it would be of intrest to many people
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my tardiness - Thanks for pulling me up on it.
> 
> Not much time for any enhancements, but at least I have fixed the downloading issue.
> Binaries v1.0
> Source v1.0
> 
> Unfortunately not able to test, as my car is currently back in the shop (again) with a leaking roof. I did test that it was able to create a database, and so I can't see it NOT working in the car - as the old version worked and I only fixed the PGPSW downloading.
> 
> Please let me know by reply, or PM, if you find any issues.
> 
> Donations for my *completely unofficial support* of this open source project, originally coded by mcaddy, are entirely voluntary.
Click to expand...

Hello

Tried program downloads from PSPSW.

But comes up update interrupted when loading to car. Also there are only 2 Files, where the previous v0.9 had3 Files?

Regards


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> But comes up update interrupted when loading to car. Also there are only 2 Files, where the previous v0.9 had3 Files?


Odd, because I didn't modify any of that code.

What do you mean 2 vs 3 files? Both versions (as tested here) should produce a lot more files than that...


Code:


Z:
³   metainfo2.txt
    PersonalPOI
        InfoFile
    ³       0
    ³           default
    ³               Update.txt
    ³               
        Package
            0
                default
                ³   PPOIversion.txt
                ³   versions.xml
                ³   lang_map.xml
                ³   strings_en-GB.xml
                ³   strings_de-DE.xml
                ³   bitmaps.xml
                ³   categories.pc
                ³   poidata.db
                ³   hashes.txt
                ³   
                    bitmaps
                        image_3.png
                        image_4.png
                        image_5.png
                        image_6.png
                        image_7.png
                        stacking_2.png
                        stacking_3.png

I count 18 files in total. Which ones exactly are you missing?

Did you eject the USB stick/SD card before removing - rather than just yanking it out of the PC unannounced?

Unfortunately I still can not test in my car as it is still back at the dealers. :?


----------



## jont122

pcbbc said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But comes up update interrupted when loading to car. Also there are only 2 Files, where the previous v0.9 had3 Files?
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, because I didn't modify any of that code.
> 
> What do you mean 2 vs 3 files? Both versions (as tested here) should produce a lot more files than that...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Z:
> ³   metainfo2.txt
> PersonalPOI
> InfoFile
> ³       0
> ³           default
> ³               Update.txt
> ³
> Package
> 0
> default
> ³   PPOIversion.txt
> ³   versions.xml
> ³   lang_map.xml
> ³   strings_en-GB.xml
> ³   strings_de-DE.xml
> ³   bitmaps.xml
> ³   categories.pc
> ³   poidata.db
> ³   hashes.txt
> ³
> bitmaps
> image_3.png
> image_4.png
> image_5.png
> image_6.png
> image_7.png
> stacking_2.png
> stacking_3.png
> 
> I count 18 files in total. Which ones exactly are you missing?
> 
> Did you eject the USB stick/SD card before removing - rather than just yanking it out of the PC unannounced?
> 
> Unfortunately I still can not test in my car as it is still back at the dealers. :?
Click to expand...

Hello here is the display on the screen.


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> Hello here is the display on the screen.


Thanks, but without answers to my other questions, this doesn't really help any. Sorry. 

You said you think you have missing files. Ok - That would be one possible cause of the error you are seeing for sure.

When I run either original 0.9, or my updated 1.0 version of the tool, I get a lot more than the "3 files" you quoted. 18 files to be exact. So which ones, exactly, do you think you are missing?


----------



## jont122

pcbbc said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello here is the display on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but without answers to my other questions, this doesn't really help any. Sorry.
> 
> You said you think you have missing files. Ok - That would be one possible cause of the error you are seeing for sure.
> 
> When I run either original 0.9, or my updated 1.0 version of the tool, I get a lot more than the "3 files" you quoted. 18 files to be exact. So which ones, exactly, do you think you are missing?
Click to expand...

Hello

Having looked again there are 3 main files:-

PersonalPOI
metainfo2.txt
WMPInfo.xml

On my SD Card

Most of the data is in the PersoaLPOI/Package/0/default

Having:-
bitmaps
bitmaps.xml
categories.pc
hashes.txt
lang_map.xml
poidata.db
PPOIversion.txt
string_de-DE.xml
string_en-GB.xml
Versios.xml

Hope that helps


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> Having looked again there are 3 main files:-
> 
> PersonalPOI
> metainfo2.txt
> WMPInfo.xml


Yes, I think it explains your 3 vs 2 file comment. A red herring as to why this isn't working.

Note that WMPInfo.xml Is put there by Windows Media Player, and nothing to do with the POI Update. So that file may or may not be present and will not stop it working.
And Personal POI is a folder, not a file. But yes...

I think this will have to wait until I get my car back from the dealers to investigate further. At the moment no indication as to when that might be... Sorry.


----------



## Redeef

First post... updated my VC to incorporate speed cameras, works perfectly. However, myAudi wouldn't upload the mobile file stating the file exceeded the permitted size! Any suggestions? All the other files uploaded no probs.


----------



## Pugliese

Redeef said:


> First post... updated my VC to incorporate speed cameras, works perfectly. However, myAudi wouldn't upload the mobile file stating the file exceeded the permitted size! Any suggestions? All the other files uploaded no probs.


Welcome to the forum.

I also came up against this issue but you just have to split the file before loading it on the SD card.

However I removed the mobile file for 2 reasons. Firstly it kept going off and locally I know where the areas are, secondly I couldn't find a way of extending the warning for POI on the VC, as I found that if you are nipping along you can only get a warning that the zone is 50m away, which imo is too short for a mobile alert. So I just have Gatso & Speccs as POI and when I go to areas I am unfamiliar with, I just bluetooth the GPSpocket app, which is perfect


----------



## Redeef

Thanks, I think I'll be doing the same.


----------



## jont122

Hello

Just tried downloading and installing again, and everything is working fine?

Thanks

Regards


----------



## pcbbc

jont122 said:


> Just tried downloading and installing again, and everything is working fine?


Well, I did imply this was most likely SDCard related, and not software issue, when I asked you to confirm you ejected the SD Card before removing from your computer. :? 
Well done anyway. Glad you are working.

And on another plus note looks like mcaddy, the original author, is back supporting this project. He's fixed a issue I reported way back last year and also sorted the latest PGPSW download issue.


----------



## Blade Runner

Cwd said:


> Hi all as some of you requested a guide, please see attached PDF, note this is intended as a guide and i take no responsibility for any calamity you should encounter using it :roll: also the Database that was used is on a subscription basis and signing up to it means you are breaking the terms and agreements if you share the database content. [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> All that said everything included utilizes Audi's Web and car functionality as it was intended so there shouldn't be a problem, once you know how to do this it takes about 10-15 minutes
> 
> enjoy


Hi All

I basically followed Cwd's helpful 'how to' guide in my new (MY18) TTS. However, there were a couple of small omissions in the PDF, so I thought my own step-by-step might be useful to others. It should be read in conjunction with the how-to guide, but may be easier to print as it doesn't contain any screenshots. I decided not to use the utility developed by a couple of forum members, but gather that this is now working again (see page 10 of this thread for details).

1. Login to pocketgpsworld (you will need a subscription) and download the camera database files in "Other gpx" format. Note: Other Audi supported formats (e.g .csv) would probably work too, but it's sensible to stick to something that others have tried and tested on the TT.

2. Extract the downloaded zip file to a preferred folder on your PC's hard disk.

3. Login to my.audi.com and select 'Audi Special Destinations'

4. Select 'Add Personal POI'

5. Upload the first file (e.g. pocketgps_uk_gatso.gpx) along with a preferred camera icon. Pocketgpsworld supply one in bmp format, but it is black-and-white. I used one (black camera on yellow background) that I downloaded from a post on the Golf R forum, which is higher res and clearer when displayed on the navmap. I could supply the link if people are interested, but there are plenty on the internet. Image must be max size of 200x200pixels.

6. Repeat step 5 for your other speedcam databases. You should have at least three others in your download folder: mobile, redlight, specs. Most chose not to upload the mobile camera database for obvious reasons (false alarms) but it's up to you. Personally, I only used the gatso and specs (average speed camera) types as these are the ones most likely to catch me out.

7. Download the files (now in 'Audi format') to your PC or laptop.

8. You will get one file of format type "downloader_........_.jnlp", which you have to click (or double click) to run. This runs a Java script, so you have to have Java installed and enabled on your PC. If you have got an old version of Java, you will be prompted to update it before the file executes. I chose to do this, but the whole process took nearly 15 minutes. You have been warned!

Note: Just before the file ran, I got a security alert on my PC saying:
"This server could not prove that it is download04.audi.com; its security certificate is not trusted by your computer's operating system. This may be caused by a misconfiguration or an attacker intercepting your connection".

I think this message was generated by Norton Antivirus (running on Windows 10). If you get this sort of message you can either go back and change your security settings, 'download anyway', or heed the warning and quit!

9. Choose where you want to store the file (you will get a dialogue box) and click Open.

10. If you go to your destination folder, you will see one folder (PersonalPOI) and one file (metainfo2.txt).

11. Insert a SD card into your PC and copy the above folder and file to its root directory. I used a new blank SD card, but see the PDF how-to for more info about using an existing 'music SD card' etc.

12. Remove the SD card from the PC in the proper manner (rather than just physically eject it). In Windows 10 there is an icon in the 'system tray' (at the bottom right of the screen), which you can right-click to "eject" the SD card. You will then get a message that it's safe to remove.

13. Take the SD card to the car, armed with an instruction sheet&#8230;.

14. Insert the card into the SD 1 slot (in the glove box)

15. Go to Menu | Settings, then "left click" to get MMI settings

16. Scroll to 'System Maintenance', then click 'System Update' and select 'SD 1'.

17. Click 'MyAudi Special Destinations', then click 'Start Update'.

You will get a progress bar, but it only took about 15 seconds to complete.
You should then get a message "Component has been successfully installed"

*Getting your new 'special destinations' to show on the nav map..*

18. Go to Menu | Map | Map Settings | Map content

Note: the PDF 'how to' says to go via the Navigation menu item, but I think Audi have moved the 'map settings' option. Anyway, you should now see 'MyAudi Special Destinations' listed along with other types already stored (e.g. Traffic, etc)

19. Click on 'MyAudi Special Destinations'. You should now see your speedcam databases listed.
Make sure they are all 'ticked', so that they show on the nav map.

*Audible notification of speed cameras&#8230;.*

20. Go to the Nav screen, then right-click and scroll down to select 'Navigation Settings"

21. Chose 'Arrival Notifications'. Tick the options as required:
"Display notification when nearby"
"Play notification tone".

*You are done!*

_*Testing, testing&#8230;*_

1. Does it work?

The speed camera icons showed clearly on the map BUT only when the zoom factor was higher than a certain level. With mine, the icons all showed Ok when the map scale was "¼ mile" (per cm?) or higher (e.g. 300 yds), but not if "½ mile" or lower. This is obviously something to be aware of, as you are not likely to be driving generally with the zoom level set so high.

What about the audible/visual alerts? Well, the pop-up notification on the VC screen does work irrespective of zoom size (accompanied by a little "bong") but it only activates when you are 100 yards away from the speed camera. I am guessing that the 'bong' is the 'notification tone' as nothing else happens. I was half expecting a voice message "Gatso ahead in xx hundred yards", but no. In summary, the pop-up warning message is next to useless as you will be on top of the camera by the time you hear/see it, so probably too late to allow you time to take any "corrective action". The only answer seems to be to keep the map zoom set to "1/4 mile" when you are in an unfamiliar area, which is a bit awkward because you often need a 'zoomed out' view to see where you are. Some have commented, "just look out for the speed limit signs", but it's very easy to get confused between 40mph and 30mph limits when driving through an unfamiliar town/city. Yes, the limit comes up on the navmap but you can't keep monitoring this as you are driving and I have found already is that is far from 100% reliable.

2. Speed camera location accuracy

The pocketgpsworld web site says that their databases were all updated two days ago (27 June 2018, version 16.064) so should be bang up to date. A Gatso in my area was only changed to a Spec about 3 months ago, and it correctly shows on the map as such, and the location is spot on too. As are the other local ones I have checked. I'm impressed, so far at least.

3. Not yet tested

How and whether the speed camera locations appear on Google maps or Waze, if used via Android Auto. Some seem to have got it working with Google maps, but others not. Presumably related to the MMI software version?


----------



## MClaine55

@Blade Runner - excellent post thank you.

The Golf R link would be helpful please. I struggle finding things on there.


----------



## Blade Runner

MClaine55 said:


> @Blade Runner - excellent post thank you.
> 
> The Golf R link would be helpful please. I struggle finding things on there.


Thanks. Hope it helps. 
Probably easier to just provide the icons here. I'm sure Rob on the Golf R forum won't mind. All public domain anyway.
Just right-click on each icon in turn and select "Save image as..". Preserve the existing file names and just make a note of where you have saved them to. You will need to navigate to that folder when you get to the 'Add Personal POI' section of MyAudi Special Destinations.


----------



## ZephyR2

Blade Runner said:


> What about the audible/visual alerts? Well, the pop-up notification on the VC screen does work irrespective of zoom size (accompanied by a little "bong") but it only activates when you are 100 yards away from the speed camera. I am guessing that the 'bong' is the 'notification tone' as nothing else happens. I was half expecting a voice message "Gatso ahead in xx hundred yards", but no.


The distance to a speed camera from when a warning sounds is rather varied. Yes it tends to be 100 yards on urban roads but can be 90 or 80 yards. Warnings on motorways and faster roads are as much as 700 yards, which makes sense as you require more to to adjust your speed.
I'm not sure whether the warning distance is related to the camera's speed limit, the speed limit of the road you are on or your own actual speed. 
For instance you get 700 yards warning about 30 mph gatsos when you are near one on an adjacent road while you are travelling the motorway. Conversely you get 700 yards warnings about motorway cameras even though you are only travelling at less than 50 mph. :?

By my sums 30 mph equates to about 15 yards per second. Bearing in mind that it takes about 5 seconds to say "Gatso ahead in xx hundred yards" - that means you've already travelled 75 yards before warning's finished.


----------



## Blade Runner

ZephyR2 said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the audible/visual alerts? Well, the pop-up notification on the VC screen does work irrespective of zoom size (accompanied by a little "bong") but it only activates when you are 100 yards away from the speed camera. I am guessing that the 'bong' is the 'notification tone' as nothing else happens. I was half expecting a voice message "Gatso ahead in xx hundred yards", but no.
> 
> 
> 
> The distance to a speed camera from when a warning sounds is rather varied. Yes it tends to be 100 yards on urban roads but can be 90 or 80 yards. Warnings on motorways and faster roads are as much as 700 yards, which makes sense as you require more to to adjust your speed.
> I'm not sure whether the warning distance is related to the camera's speed limit, the speed limit of the road you are on or your own actual speed.
> For instance you get 700 yards warning about 30 mph gatsos when you are near one on an adjacent road while you are travelling the motorway. Conversely you get 700 yards warnings about motorway cameras even though you are only travelling at less than 50 mph. :?
Click to expand...

Thanks. That's interesting. Will have to try it approaching known cameras in different speed limit zones. The one I tried yesterday (which gave a 100 yd warning) was in a 40 mph urban zone. The popup notice on the VC screen includes the distance (e.g. "Gatso ahead in 100 yards") so should be easy to test. Still don't think that 100 yds is nearly enough though, even for a camera in a 30 zone.


----------



## ZephyR2

Blade Runner said:


> Still don't think that 100 yds is nearly enough though, even for a camera in a 30 zone.


Why, how fast are you going? :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner

ZephyR2 said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't think that 100 yds is nearly enough though, even for a camera in a 30 zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, how fast are you going? :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, not that fast. Your sums were correct. If you are doing 40 mph (the situation than can often catch people out when they enter an 'unexpected' 30 mph zone) you will be covering 100 yds in just over 5 seconds, so you'll be in range of the camera about 4 seconds after the 'bong' sounds if you don't brake. Conversely, you've got about 2 seconds to react and brake. It sounds doable, but probably isn't in most circumstances.

It might sound a bit OTT, but if you are visiting an unfamiliar area/city it is worthwhile checking the main static camera locations in advance. When you get within a few miles you can zoom the car's navmap to see the exact location. 
Forewarned is forearmed and all that...

http://www.speedcameramap.co.uk/


----------



## Gh0sty

Cheers for the handy guide BR!

On a seperate note - it took me 3 goes to get it to work - I now have all the locations showing - a bit of a weird one tho - in Nav settings theres no options in Nav settings for Arrival notifications?

Anyone had the same?


----------



## pcbbc

Gh0sty said:


> On a seperate note - it took me 3 goes to get it to work - I now have all the locations showing - a bit of a weird one thou - there's no option in Nav settings for Arrival notifications?


This was added to the VC with a particular software release. Cars prior to a specific build date won't have it. Sorry, can't remember offhand which version or build week, but there's a discussion in the earlier pages of this thread about it.



> To enable alerts
> 1. Go to the nav screen
> 2. Press the Right Options button
> 3. Scroll down a select "Navigation Settings"
> 4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
> 5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
> 6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.


----------



## Gh0sty

So would I be right in assuming, that it will auto check it if thats the case? I've a MY15, I'll have a dig into the tread cheers!


----------



## pcbbc

Gh0sty said:


> So would I be right in assuming, that it will auto check it if that's the case? I've a MY15, I'll have a dig into the tread cheers!


This sounds too early a build, sorry.

No, it will not be "auto checked". If you don't have the "Arrival Notifications" feature in the menus, you can't have audible alerts for POI. The feature simply isn't there in the firmware.

February/March 2017 builds certainly have it.


----------



## Gh0sty

Cheers for the confirmation! Incidentally did anyone confirm whether your post on the below subject worked at all?

I'm having a look at it now.

And for those of you in the UK looking for audible warnings, here's a possible difference I just spotted in the categories.pc file:

Mcaddy utility:
CODE: SELECT ALL
<category bitmapIndex="3" id="1" name="1" type="0">

And as created via VW utility here with warnings enabled and disabled (in German Annäherungsinformation Bei Annäherung an diese POIs informieren):

Warnings checkbox unchecked:
CODE: SELECT ALL
<category bitmapIndex="1" warnable="false" name="0" id="1000">

Warnings checkbox checked:
CODE: SELECT ALL
<category bitmapIndex="1" warnable="true" name="0" id="1000">

Notice the obvious addition of the warnable attribute. 

So what if the default for warnable is false, or the default changes by VC software version?
Unfortunately I don't have access to MyAudi (yet) to see what it is producing these days. Is anyone in the UK able to use it to produce me some samples?


----------



## Matrix

Hi all, I am having an issue with the Pocket World download file sizes specifically the 'mobile GPX' file that has exceeded 5mb recently? Trying to upload it onto the My Audi special destinations site, it simply will not upload end states file size exceeded?

Anyone else had this issue and found a resolution?

I have also asked the question on the PW forum in hopes someone can do something for me?


----------



## pcbbc

Use the mcaddy AudiPOI utility instead.
Or break the PGPS file into parts and upload separately, or only download UK cams.


----------



## Matrix

pcbbc said:


> Use the mcaddy AudiPOI utility instead.
> Or break the PGPS file into parts and upload separately, or only download UK cams.


Thanks, I hadn't heard of this so very useful info.


----------



## ZephyR2

@matrix - yes its only recently that the mobile file size has grown to exceed 5 MB. Previous versions loaded up OK.



pcbbc said:


> Use the mcaddy AudiPOI utility instead.
> Or break the PGPS file into parts and upload separately, or only download UK cams.


That link to mcaddy is to a broken version. Version 0.91 which does work can be found here ..
https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi/blob/master/Releases/SpeedCameraToPoi/v0.9.1.zip?raw=true

I've tried splitting the file but my Audi doesn't like the resultant file. In fact if you open the .gpx file in Excel and just Save it again the new file is half the size. Unfortunately myAudi doesn't recognise this file as a true .gpx.
Alternatively try using a .csv file which is a fraction of the size of the .gpx equivalent.


----------



## markl

Bit of a long shot but anybody got AudiPOI running on a Mac, I've got Windows 10 running in Parallels but when I run it the only drive it offers as a target is A:\ no other drive is available in the drop down. Given Audi has stripped down the MyAudi site this is my only option.


----------



## markl

Figured it out, needed to connect my USB card reader to the virtual machine, all working now 



markl said:


> Bit of a long shot but anybody got AudiPOI running on a Mac, I've got Windows 10 running in Parallels but when I run it the only drive it offers as a target is A:\ no other drive is available in the drop down. Given Audi has stripped down the MyAudi site this is my only option.


----------



## skatingaway

I've recently acquired a MY16 Audi TT Mk3 and the VC software version is 0229, so I don't have the menu option to import POIs under Special Destinations. Is it possible to update the VC software to a later version that would include importing Special Destinations and, if so, does anyone know which version I'd need?


----------



## ZephyR2

skatingaway said:


> I've recently acquired a MY16 Audi TT Mk3 and the VC software version is 0229, so I don't have the menu option to import POIs under Special Destinations. Is it possible to update the VC software to a later version that would include importing Special Destinations and, if so, does anyone know which version I'd need?


1. No, you can't upgrade your software to a later version, any updates only correct any bugs in your current system. Having said that I have it at the back of my mind that someone on here did manage to wangle an upgrade somehow.

2. Your existing system should be able to import POIs regardless. This was a feature of the VC from the start.

3. However to import POIs you have to upload them to the myAudi web site which then converts them into a format that you can put on an SD card and upload to your car. Unfortunately the myAudi site has been more or less useless for about a year - undergoing development - so you can't do that anyway.

4. As an alternative if you just wanted to upload a speed camera database then see above re mcaddy. Or for that and other POIs see here .... https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/audi-poi-special-destinations-another-way-to-do-it.380830/

5. The menu option to upload POIs isn't under Special Destinations, it under System Maintenance. Left click and you should find it.


----------



## skatingaway

Thanks for the quick reply and for the link to the other thread. I'll give this a try. I guess this will create the SD files in the correct format and file structure, which I then have to import using the System Update option under System Maintenance. If this correct?

It seems strange that you cannot upgrade the VC to a later improved version. Are there any hardware changes that would prevent an upgrade or is it just Audi policy not to offer this?


----------



## kevin#34

does anybody know how many POI can be uploaded on the MMI (if any limit is existing)?
I currently have fixed and speed average cameras only, they are around 19.000 POI and everything seems to work fine, but I am thinking to add mobile cameras too and they are additional 7.000 POI, for a total of around 26.000 :roll:


----------



## Dino_Donis

I'm not sure what the absolute limit is but I know some apps limit the numbers as too many will probably slow down the loading of the maps etc and may slow down the reponse of the map scrolling? I guess you can try and see as it is easy to revert back...

I'm not sure how many I have loaded? But I have the Pocketgps UK data bases for both speed zoned and consolidated together with my own custom images plus I have my own custom POIs and it runs ok. I use POIBase.


----------



## kevin#34

I use POIBase too (you can see the numbers of your POI there).
apparently, no troubles or slowing down with 26.000 POI, but I can't be sure if they are really all displayed (that's why I asked about a possible limit).
Another question:
currently I am using 33x33 pixel icons, what about you? I would like to increase their size (60x60 or so) for a better visibility, will the VC/MMI size other than 33x33? (this is the POIBase suggested icon size for Audi MMI)


----------

